# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  *** c

## Aruiteve

«» - "" 
 


«» "* -* " 

2. 1942 . VII -. 1942 . , - . : « 1,5» 1.90. -. . . - «» , , . , . , . , . 

: « . XXI » . ! 21- . 1/4 , . . , . 17 2022 ( « V» « ») . , , , . Johnson & Johnson, . - 2022 - . - , 14 2022. 

- . , . 14 2022 «-» 1/2 , 16:00 . Qazsport 19:00 . Qazsport 22:00 . Qazaqstan 01:00 . Qazaqstan, Qazsport. ! 21- . 1/4 , . . , . : « -2018» 

: 14 2022 . , , , . - - . . , . , , , - . 6- , . - . «» 

10 2020 . : « , » . - - . 1962 . 

, , . : 5 1 . . , «» . - , 14 : -2022, , , . , , , , . . 

. Al Bayt Stadium. . , . , , , . II , , , . 7. 6 , 18.00 () - 0:0 (3:1 ) . . . -, . , . . , - . , . 


 -  

 -  

 -  

 -  
 -  



 -  


 -  
 -  

 -  



 -  


 -  
 -  



 -  

 -  




 -  








 -  

 -  


 -

----------

